# RVing with My dog Bruno



## TinaD (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey,

I am planning for the road trip with my dog Bruno, can anyone help with to select the Pet temperature monitor.

I have confusion to buy 2 Pet temperature monitor.

1> Nimble Pet monitor 

2> AnimAlarm

Suggest me.


----------

